# sust 250



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 19, 2013)

So what's everyone's opinion of Sust?

The idea of multiple esters sounds like unstable test levels to me. Isn't the point to keep steady stable levels throughout the cycle?
Opinions and personal experience please


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 19, 2013)

Sust is designed to give sable blood levels over a long period of time.  It was developed so TRT patient could get less frequent injections, but with the long ester component it takes a long time to build and a long time to clear before you can start PCT.  Cyp or E are much better choices for cycling, at least IMO


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 19, 2013)

Personally I dont see a point in running it. I would just kick start with dbol or prop.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 19, 2013)

Im using some next week. I only got it cause it was on sale...and who doesn't like buying bunk gear on sale???

Front loading 2.5 grams should get me moving in the 1st week so I'm not worried about the long esters so much. Its just another test to me as it falls in when serum levels are already building from the test E. Plus Ill be running of Test E after it as well. 

In all its not really needed. Id go with cyp or enan like Rumpy had suggested.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 19, 2013)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> So what's everyone's opinion of Sust?
> 
> The idea of multiple esters sounds like unstable test levels to me. Isn't the point to keep steady stable levels throughout the cycle?
> Opinions and personal experience please



Stable blood levels are over-rated. Don't worry about that nonsense.

Personally I don't care for sustanon. Waiting a month for PCT? No thanks. But the guys the like sustanon tend to LOOOOOVE sustanon.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 19, 2013)

I would give it a try i know plenty of guys who pin sust just twice a week with great results..All that stable level shit is bs just pin and hit the gym


----------



## Joliver (Dec 19, 2013)

I have used it.  I have also used sten.  I think it is easier for a new guy to use because explaining using prop until long ester test kicks in can be a pain in the ass.  It isn't useless, but it isn't the best.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 19, 2013)

It was good back in the day. Sust/deca/dbol was famous. Everyone was doing it at one time or another.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 19, 2013)

So got some mixed opinions here as I thought.
I know a lot foe people that LOVE Sust, and also some that think it's pointless.

So first test cycle, test E (or c since both are almost identical) or sust?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 19, 2013)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> So got some mixed opinions here as I thought.
> I know a lot foe people that LOVE Sust, and also some that think it's pointless.
> 
> So first test cycle, test E (or c since both are almost identical) or sust?


i would go with c or e simply for the fact u can pct faster


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 19, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> i would go with c or e simply for the fact u can pct faster



This is true. I've been told waiting for e or C to clear is bad enough lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 19, 2013)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> So got some mixed opinions here as I thought.
> I know a lot foe people that LOVE Sust, and also some that think it's pointless.
> 
> So first test cycle, test E (or c since both are almost identical) or sust?



First cycle?????


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 19, 2013)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> This is true. I've been told waiting for e or C to clear is bad enough lol



its not that bad u need a strong mind going into pct.U can always close the show with prop to get into pct even faster.Not really needed for a first cycle but also not a bad idea


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 19, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> First cycle?????



Yes? Lol
I am a needle noob.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 19, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> First cycle?????



That's really him in his new avatar.  That was taken at the JC Pennies portrait studio last week


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 19, 2013)

Frank, run Cyp ( or E if you're one of those) but don't run sust.  If you want to front or back load with a short ester like prop, TPP or Ace, just buy another vial.  Trust your uncle Rumpy, waiting for PCT sucks


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 19, 2013)

Redi-Jects where so convenient. 2-3 a week and I was golden. Loved Sust!

I've stuck to C,E and P since then though.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 19, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Frank, run Cyp ( or E if you're one of those) but don't run sust.  If you want to front or back load with a short ester like prop, TPP or Ace, just buy another vial.  Trust your uncle Rumpy, waiting for PCT sucks



That's the plan now...
Im thinking about back loading as well with tpp or prop so I can shorten the time off between pct.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 19, 2013)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> That's the plan now...
> Im thinking about back loading as well with tpp or prop so I can shorten the time off between pct.



These days, I cruise into PCT with Prop while I wait for any longer esters to clear. You can run any orals during this time too.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 20, 2013)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Redi-Jects where so convenient. 2-3 a week and I was golden. Loved Sust!
> 
> I've stuck to C,E and P since then though.



Ya and now they want an arm and a leg for em. Much easier to go cyp or E nowadays.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 20, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> Ya and now they want an arm and a leg for em. Much easier to go cyp or E nowadays.



My thoughts exactly. When I was younger and dumber I bought, hook line and sinker, into the theory of test blends being better LMAO.

Now I just start and end my test runs with a front and backload of prop while I wait for the Cyp to kick in and wait for it to clear.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 21, 2013)

DieYoungStrong said:


> My thoughts exactly. When I was younger and dumber I bought, hook line and sinker, into the theory of test blends being better LMAO.
> 
> Now I just start and end my test runs with a front and backload of prop while I wait for the Cyp to kick in and wait for it to clear.



Hell I dont blame you man that sust was a HOT item for a long time lol. Yup its much easier that way. Prop, ace, or TPP as they would all work in that aspect.


----------



## SwooseGoose (Dec 31, 2013)

From what I understood sust is supposed to be taken e3d or EOD.  Thats how I ran it the last time to get the benefit of the prop.  For a beginner I didn't care for frequent injections.  Also I have to agree waiting a month for pct does suck.  Definitely not for a beginner IMO.


----------



## animal87 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sust. and simlar blends work I've used them before, but like everyone said it messes with the pct too much. I think I saw you say it was your first cycle? Test e or c would be good and if you feel the need to kick start a low dose 30mg or less of dbol would be easy and simple.


----------



## powermaster (Dec 31, 2013)

I remember sus back when I was 20 something it was the going thing but then know one really new about pct. Now I just stick with c or e.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 31, 2013)

The two times iv run sust I find I don't start putting on weight till 4-5 week and then week 8-10 the most progess. Also only ran it 10 weeks felt like if I would have run it 12-14 weeks would have had lot better results.

First time 600 ( 300 mon/thurs) 
2nd time 500 ( 250 mon/thurs) 

Started pct 3 weeks after last pin. Some disagree with 3 weeks but my balls work just fine. Can't say the same for others.


----------



## NickRidge (Feb 14, 2014)

Test is test... The ester defines your blood levels... Throw in var or tbol and enjoy... I do prefer test e.  But won't turn away sust.


----------



## will (Feb 14, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> So got some mixed opinions here as I thought.
> I know a lot foe people that LOVE Sust, and also some that think it's pointless.
> 
> So first test cycle, test E (or c since both are almost identical) or sust?


First cycle I'd definitely go with test e or c. Sus can be hard on a person because of the prop in it. U need to see how u will react to test period before going into something like that. I've ran Sus and have mixed emotions about it. It was definitely stout but I still prefer good ole Test E. 500mg a week should get u started pretty nice. Now the question is 1x or 2x a week. I've had blood work running both ways and there was not enough differnce to convince me to pin 2x a week. good luck


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Feb 14, 2014)

will said:


> First cycle I'd definitely go with test e or c. Sus can be hard on a person because of the prop in it. U need to see how u will react to test period before going into something like that. I've ran Sus and have mixed emotions about it. It was definitely stout but I still prefer good ole Test E. 500mg a week should get u started pretty nice. Now the question is 1x or 2x a week. I've had blood work running both ways and there was not enough differnce to convince me to pin 2x a week. good luck



Lol good advice.
Late advice but good
Thanks


----------



## will (Feb 14, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Lol good advice.
> Late advice but good
> Thanks



Gotta get my 2cents in whenever I can lol.


----------



## meat (Feb 15, 2014)

joliver said:


> I have used it.  I have also used sten.  I think it is easier for a new guy to use because explaining using prop until long ester test kicks in can be a pain in the ass.  It isn't useless, but it isn't the best.



Are you talking about the sten of years back which had dhea in it? Damn, I loved that stuff!!! I used to get it in Mexico, and it was cheap back when. Is it still around?


----------



## meat (Feb 15, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Ya and now they want an arm and a leg for em. Much easier to go cyp or E nowadays.



Yeah, they were $10 each back when I bought them. Today, they're $25 each. NO THANKS!!!


----------

